# Your experiences....Jason Webb



## black_horse (29 February 2012)

I have spoken to Sarah today about instructing Jason to help me and neddy. I was wondering if anyone has any experiences of restarting horses with him, or any other experience.

Popcorn and chocolate cake for replies xx


----------



## Sags_Deer (29 February 2012)

popcorn please, its low in fat.   Ive pm'd you.


----------



## flyingfeet (29 February 2012)

Very respected in the polocrosse community, has a no nonsense approach and is very straight. I've not heard anyone say a bad word about him!


----------



## HammieHamlet (29 February 2012)

I only had one session with him, but he taught me a lot in that hour or so - a different approach in how to deal with nappy mares  Would go back to him again if I ever had problems


----------



## ~ Clear Light ~ (29 February 2012)

Speak to David, he's used him xx


----------



## morrismob (29 February 2012)

I have known Jason thru polocrosse and he also helped with my daughter's mare when we had some issues. I have always found him to be patient but very clear to horses and what he expects from them. He has started one of my friends youngsters and she was very pleased him. I plan to send my baby to him when he's ready.

The whole team are very helpful and are easy to deal with and talk to.


----------



## Worried1 (29 February 2012)

He broke Ron, did a fabulous job and was great to see him happy and confident in just 3 weeks. Ron is returning on Sunday for two weeks to be started then he will be coming home to be produced by Mr Worried.

Great set-up, great communication. Excellent approach... We really rate him.


----------



## alex2 (29 February 2012)

I have 4 different friends who have used him for both trailer training and backing of their horses. All of them have reported excellent results and all their horses seem to have responded well. I understand he is very sensitive and treats the horses very well so highly recommended.


----------



## Jemima_P (29 February 2012)

I know of many people that have sent horses to him for many reasons and all rate him highly.

My youngster will be going to him when it's her time!


----------



## black_horse (29 February 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies  Sags you have a pm


----------



## sbloom (1 March 2012)

I have friends who have sent horses there, and a client who liveries there some of the time, and everything I have heard is good.  I think I would use him for NH type issues or backing, if I was down that way.  I never like the idea though of trainers using their own saddles on client horses, many do, and he does with his stock saddles.


----------



## KVH (1 March 2012)

Have been on a training day with him and my youngster and found him to be fantastic.


----------



## flyingfeet (1 March 2012)

sbloom said:



			I never like the idea though of trainers using their own saddles on client horses, many do, and he does with his stock saddles.
		
Click to expand...

On the other hand a stock saddle usually has a massive bearing surface, so is a better saddle than most to use. 

I love my stock saddles as you will rarely fall off even with crazy antics!


----------



## Tinks81 (1 March 2012)

he really is fantastic and broke one of mine and sorted a mounting issue with a mare i had i sent mine way before anyone else was using him and it was just a small set up!! 

The only thing is (oh i feel bad saying this) he is sooooo expensive and i have heard that it is not him doing the work now but apprentaces he is training - which i completely do not mind at all BUT should not be charged at the same rate???

I have another guy i use now who has done just a good job on others i have had broken he is based in sussex and half the price he also does all the work himself x


----------



## sbloom (1 March 2012)

Jen_Cots said:



			On the other hand a stock saddle usually has a massive bearing surface, so is a better saddle than most to use. 

I love my stock saddles as you will rarely fall off even with crazy antics!
		
Click to expand...

Ah but stock saddles tend to be narrow, especially Ozzie ones as brumbies etc tend to be narrow, and that influences how that country designs many saddles.  If the wrong shape the panel surface area matters not.  And also if they lift at the back - again Ozzie saddles tend to be curvy and will lift like crazy at the back if on a flattish back.


----------



## flyingfeet (1 March 2012)

Well that's a bit general, but yes they tend to be made for the TB / Stock horse

I actually have 2 Bates, as I can change the gullet as have one v narrow and one medium pony. 

Also the Norton stock saddles (thorowgood tree) are flat panels designed for the European warmblood market

Jason is now sponsored by WOW, so may be using the new stock saddle which is fully adjustable. 

I am actually taking a WOW stock saddle (loaned by WOW) with me to India, as decided I'd rather have a stock saddle if hanging off unknown quantities competing!


----------



## Seahorse (1 March 2012)

Never heard a bad word said about him


----------



## australianhorsemansh (1 March 2012)

Hello Everyone,

It's Sarah who Manages Australian Horsemanship home of Jason Webb! I wanted to thank everyone for leaving such positive comments, it's always good to hear such great feedback.

I just wanted to clarify how we work at the Centre, Jason rides every horse that comes through the Centre, we do have two other Trainers but would not call them apprentices as they are both very talented Horseman and we feel lucky to have them based with us. Our owners tend to come in each week to watch their horses progress and we are very open about how we work and we feel this is projected in the repeat custom.  Jason only rides young or problem horses in one of our stock saddles for his own safety and the horses due to their "stickability" but as their training progresses we will transfer them into their own saddle.  Any horse that is sent for general schooling would be ridden in it's own saddle from the beginning and Jason is often seen in a dressage saddle!  We do check the fit of the stock saddles as they can come in different widths and we have various sized saddles in stock.  Jason has also been working with WOW saddles to design a stock saddle which is fully adjustable and our staff have attended saddle fitting and equine massage courses to ensure we are keeping the horses as comfortable as possible. 

Regarding price unfortunately we are VAT registered however we try and keep the cost down for owners by having a set price per week for starting young and problem horses and do not charge hidden extras so that our owners know exactly what they will be paying each week.  We also offer a lot of savings through our balanced horse programme and we constantly strive to have the best facilities and level of care and service for our horses and owners.  We have an Open Day on Saturday 21st April if you would like to come and see us working and take a look around the Centre please feel free to come along!

If anyone has any questions feel free to contact me on sarah@australianhorsetraining.co.uk/07749914267

Thank you again for all the comments!

Best Wishes,

Sarah


----------



## Tinks81 (1 March 2012)

australianhorsemansh said:



			Hello Everyone,

It's Sarah who Manages Australian Horsemanship home of Jason Webb! I wanted to thank everyone for leaving such positive comments, it's always good to hear such great feedback.

I just wanted to clarify how we work at the Centre, Jason rides every horse that comes through the Centre, we do have two other Trainers but would not call them apprentices as they are both very talented Horseman and we feel lucky to have them based with us. Our owners tend to come in each week to watch their horses progress and we are very open about how we work and we feel this is projected in the repeat custom.  Jason only rides young or problem horses in one of our stock saddles for his own safety and the horses due to their "stickability" but as their training progresses we will transfer them into their own saddle.  Any horse that is sent for general schooling would be ridden in it's own saddle from the beginning and Jason is often seen in a dressage saddle!  We do check the fit of the stock saddles as they can come in different widths and we have various sized saddles in stock.  Jason has also been working with WOW saddles to design a stock saddle which is fully adjustable and our staff have attended saddle fitting and equine massage courses to ensure we are keeping the horses as comfortable as possible. 

Regarding price unfortunately we are VAT registered however we try and keep the cost down for owners by having a set price per week for starting young and problem horses and do not charge hidden extras so that our owners know exactly what they will be paying each week.  We also offer a lot of savings through our balanced horse programme and we constantly strive to have the best facilities and level of care and service for our horses and owners.  We have an Open Day on Saturday 21st April if you would like to come and see us working and take a look around the Centre please feel free to come along!

If anyone has any questions feel free to contact me on sarah@australianhorsetraining.co.uk/07749914267

Thank you again for all the comments!

Best Wishes,

Sarah
		
Click to expand...

how much is it a week then?


----------



## Worried1 (1 March 2012)

He is expensive but when you equate the cost of someone else taking 6-8 weeks to break/start a young horse then it actually works out cheaper. Ron was done in 3 weeks - he was confident in walk, trot and canter, happy to be mounted, stood to open gates and close them, hacked through the woods on his own and popping small poles in the arena.

For me it was money well spent, if someone else did ride him then all the better for me, as it means he would be used to someone else getting on him, therefore not such a shock if Me or Mr Worried gets on.

Jason was honest and very open about Ron, he was also prepared to work with me and my budget which was very important as Mini-Worrieds are very expensive!


----------



## black_horse (1 March 2012)

australianhorsemansh said:



			Hello Everyone,

It's Sarah who Manages Australian Horsemanship home of Jason Webb! I wanted to thank everyone for leaving such positive comments, it's always good to hear such great feedback.

I just wanted to clarify how we work at the Centre, Jason rides every horse that comes through the Centre, we do have two other Trainers but would not call them apprentices as they are both very talented Horseman and we feel lucky to have them based with us. Our owners tend to come in each week to watch their horses progress and we are very open about how we work and we feel this is projected in the repeat custom.  Jason only rides young or problem horses in one of our stock saddles for his own safety and the horses due to their "stickability" but as their training progresses we will transfer them into their own saddle.  Any horse that is sent for general schooling would be ridden in it's own saddle from the beginning and Jason is often seen in a dressage saddle!  We do check the fit of the stock saddles as they can come in different widths and we have various sized saddles in stock.  Jason has also been working with WOW saddles to design a stock saddle which is fully adjustable and our staff have attended saddle fitting and equine massage courses to ensure we are keeping the horses as comfortable as possible. 

Regarding price unfortunately we are VAT registered however we try and keep the cost down for owners by having a set price per week for starting young and problem horses and do not charge hidden extras so that our owners know exactly what they will be paying each week.  We also offer a lot of savings through our balanced horse programme and we constantly strive to have the best facilities and level of care and service for our horses and owners.  We have an Open Day on Saturday 21st April if you would like to come and see us working and take a look around the Centre please feel free to come along!

If anyone has any questions feel free to contact me on sarah@australianhorsetraining.co.uk/07749914267

Thank you again for all the comments!

Best Wishes,

Sarah
		
Click to expand...

Hello sarah *waves* I had such a lovely conversation with you the other day  definetly going to have jason come up and see the dee monster!



Worried1 said:



			He is expensive but when you equate the cost of someone else taking 6-8 weeks to break/start a young horse then it actually works out cheaper. Ron was done in 3 weeks - he was confident in walk, trot and canter, happy to be mounted, stood to open gates and close them, hacked through the woods on his own and popping small poles in the arena.

For me it was money well spent, if someone else did ride him then all the better for me, as it means he would be used to someone else getting on him, therefore not such a shock if Me or Mr Worried gets on.

Jason was honest and very open about Ron, he was also prepared to work with me and my budget which was very important as Mini-Worrieds are very expensive!
		
Click to expand...

I thought he might be expensive (everything is nowadays!) but as long as i get what i pay for i really do not mind.  glad it worked out for ron!


----------



## Vicki1986 (1 March 2012)

I know many horses that have been started by jason, inlc one of mine. All turn out to be fab horses that are so well rounded. My young mare is absolutely amazing in terms of hacking, manners and her attitude. Totally down to the great start and general experience she had at Jason's.

The expense debate seems to always crop up when people start a thread on his training.... At the end of the day you get what you pay for. Pay peanuts you get monkeys. If you have the over heads of a professional yard then you can't charge pennies if you want to stay in business. Also if you do a consistently good job then you should be charging a decent rate - I would be very suspicious if a trainer was too cheap!!  Yes if you just consider the total it can be a bit painful, but break it down and it is logical considering the livery inclusion. 

The quality of training and service my mare received was genuinely worth every penny.  For me, I'd spent a long time considering, finding and purchasing my young horse, and I wanted the best start possible for her, at this point the paramount factors in choosing a breaking yard were where will she get a well rounded experience, sensible training and a big proffessional yard where she can see some life, and be left in the care of people I trust.

I cant understand why someone would want Jason to do all the work solely, it will only benefit the horse to be worked by various riders that are all trained in the same way.


----------



## foxy1 (2 March 2012)

I sent my nervous,difficult, un-handled youngster to Jason to break, he did a superb job and gave me back a lovely well mannered horse who is happy to work alone/ in company/ in traffic etc. 

In 2 or 3 years will be sending my well bred yearling to him for starting; I have spent a lot of time looking for the right bloodlines, waited 3 or 4 years for him to grow and I want the best person for the job. 

Jason is a true horseman; I've worked in some top event/dressage yards in my time and Jason really is a cut above the rest.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 March 2012)

Just from what i have heard its £250 - £300 a week now! i have had 3 other horses broken in since sending my first one there (when it was £160 a week) and they have all taken the same time 3 - 4 weeks!!

I do think jason did a fantastic job with both of my horses though and if you have the money then definitely send your horse there but if you dont there are other people who do a good job too


----------

